# what lipo are you running in oval...?



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

The only ones that I have seen are the 7.4 volt. Are there ones that come close to the 4 cell NIMH batteries? Thanks!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

smc has a new single cell lipo 3.7 volts they are brand new and still being felt out by the racers

the majority of lipo oval racers use the 2 cell 7.4 volt lipo packs with either a 17.5 or 21.5 brushless motor.

the 3.7 volt lipo can use almost any numer of turn brushless motors depending on the speed you are looking for. right now you must use a reciever pack with the single cell lipo the current esc's are not able to run the electronics at 3.7 volts.

lipo cells currently are 3.7 volts per cell so no nothing like a 4 cell voltage lipo ...we can hope though


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks for the info.


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

In ths SWT for 2009 we will be running the Team Orion 3400.


----------



## Flipper13 (Jan 13, 2007)

There are 1c or 1cell lipo run with a 13.5 that run like a 4cell.


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

The lipo-21.5 class looks to be the class to replace 4-cell using ROAR approved lipos, (i.e. 3200 2 cell).


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I beleive that a 10.5 with a good single cell lipo should be close to 4 cell 13.5. Maybe just a tick slower. (My thoughts, i havent actually tested it.)


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

21.5 lipo would not make a good replacement for 4 cell... it's considerably faster, not a good entry level class. As it is, stock speeds are too fast for some people. The single cell opens up the possibilities of a good, slower, entry level class for noobs. 17.5 1c would be an excellent beginner class.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Our future should be as follows for oval pan cars...

1 cell LiPo...
17.5..................ENTRY level ONLY!!!
13.5..................Intermediate level.
OPEN.................Expert.

It seems soooooooooooo simple :freak:

With the weight savings of a 1 cell LiPo, tire bills will drop dramatically :thumbsup:


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

You might consider the A123 batteries. With a cell voltage of 3.3, 6.6 is closer to a good 4cell nimh pack.


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

RCED said:


> The lipo-21.5 class looks to be the class to replace 4-cell using ROAR approved lipos, (i.e. 3200 2 cell).


This is our 2nd year of running lipo BL at the Hobbyplex in Omaha. Our largest class is 21.5 with a 3200 cell lipo. It reminds me of the old days when 6 cell stock was the class everyone ran. It is great to have a large field of cars in the same class. The BRL Brushless series which ran at the Hobbyplex this fall had a great turn out in this class. I would look for it to continue to be the largest lipo class.:thumbsup:


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I think there will be a transition for the next 2 years. Right now the majority runs 21.5 lipo with 3200 2c batts, and 17.5 lipo with up to 5000 2c batts. Some still run round cells too. 

Next year I think you will see round cell go away, and it will be split between 2C lipo and 1C lipo. 

In 2010 I think most everything will change to 1C and offer a class/speed for everyone.
17.5 1C - Slow
13.5 or 10.5 1C - Mid
10.5 or 8.5 1C - Fast


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I've always been opposed to the exact thing we did for our Series. (Locking in a Single Motor/Battery mfg.) But the really cool thing about doing this is it put the products at a totally different level in most of the racers minds.

For the most part, the same drivers are winning the races that won with OPEN products...but in many cases they are not winning be nearly as much. Several MID PACK racers are now however...finishing MUCH higher than they were when chasing motors and batteries, and this has been said over and over...mainly because they get to focus on their CAR and their DRIVING now.

We turned our whole series into a SPEC series...and 2008 produced the BEST, most exciting, and closest racing I've seen on EVERY track surface we ran on.

Most know we chose ORION and NOVAK, but it really doesn't matter WHO you choose, if you pick ONE, and DO NOT ALLOW IT TO CHANGE for a full year period...

Although ORION discontinued their 3200, we really had no problem still getting those batteries all through the year. The testing that was done on the 3400s appear those batteries are virtually the same (if NOT actually the same) cells, with the same run time and performance... so for '09 the guys who have good 3200's will still be able to compete with them, and those who want to step up to NEW packs will have that option too.

'08 was a GOOD year for us, and I'm expecting '09 to be EVEN better!


----------

